# Hiking/Camping/Fishing in North GA



## kfoskey (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm trying to plan a camping trip for my buddy and I to go on in North GA. Looking for somewhere good to go. Now here's the kicker, we're going to try to take our wives along.  Now these are not campers at all, so I'm thinking we may need to be close to some town so that they could go and get a hotel room if need be. Would like to be able to fly fish. Let me know if you have any ideas of a place that would meet our needs. I would really like to try the Jacks River, but I don't know if it would be a good idea with the ladies. One of them suggested us dropping them off at the spa in Atlanta, that's starting to seem like a good idea.


----------



## Sic 'Em (Feb 14, 2010)

Drop the ladies off here then take your pick of the Blairsville/Young Harris/Hiawassee hiking and fishing:  http://www.brasstownvalley.com/equani_spa.aspx


----------



## kfoskey (Feb 16, 2010)

Any more ideas?


----------



## Longstreet1 (Feb 16, 2010)

we camp outside of Helen I think its Indian falls or something like that. Check out the state parks


----------



## scotydog826 (Feb 19, 2010)

The Noontootla in the Blue Ridge WMA is a nice spot, the AT crosses it. Wild trout though so the fishing is tough. It is really a beautiful area though, well defined trails and stuff.


----------



## saltysenior (Feb 21, 2010)

Sic 'Em said:


> Drop the ladies off here then take your pick of the Blairsville/Young Harris/Hiawassee hiking and fishing:  http://www.brasstownvalley.com/equani_spa.aspx



do you realize other guy's wifes look at this forum at times?? we don't need them gettin any fancy ideas...who will cook for us while we fish???


----------



## Oldstick (Feb 22, 2010)

saltysenior said:


> do you realize other guy's wifes look at this forum at times?? we don't need them gettin any fancy ideas...who will cook for us while we fish???



I second that emotion...


----------



## THWACKG5 (Mar 4, 2010)

Coopers Creek, Rock Creek area...Not "wild" trout like the Jacks but there are drive up camp grounds, and you and your buddy can hike up and down the rivers to get away from the heavy pressure areas to fish. Ive been there with a buddy and its a real good time, caught alot of fish and its alot less of deal as it would be to get the lady folk to the Jacks river!!


----------



## bigbass778 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Unicoi State Park*

I like to tent camp at Unicoi State Park and fish Smith Creek, you can hike to the creek from your campsite. You can drive over to Dukes Creek about 5 miles away. Both places are great to fish. There a great hiking trail from the State Park to Helen.   www.gastateparks.org


----------



## polkhunt (Mar 13, 2010)

I like to camp at Rock Creek always catch alot of fish. I will suggest not going on holidays or when they have any special events going on. I went last year the weekend after memorial day weekend and it was great the campground was like a ghosttown nice and peaceful.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 14, 2010)

Get a cabin at Unicoi. Plenty of good fishing nearby and the ladies get indoor plumbing. Sometimes you gotta give a little to get a little.


----------



## cardfan (Mar 23, 2010)

Longstreet1 said:


> we camp outside of Helen I think its Indian falls or something like that. Check out the state parks



You're probably talking about Indian Grave around Swallows creek...great camping there, just off the AT...

Also, check out the Chattahoochie WMA just north of Helen as well...primitive sites, but close to Helen...

Low Gap is up there as well...they have facilities on the campground as a plus, but the minus is that the sites are pretty close together...Unicoi state park is available too, they have great camping and cabins.  Fishing is good there too...


----------



## antique41 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Black Rock Mountain SP*

Black Rock Mt SP in Rabun Co has cabins as well at trailer spots.  Every stream in the county is designated a trout stream.  Your wives can go shopping in Clayton and Dillard while you catch fish.


----------



## Gillguy (May 6, 2010)

Take you a canoe and go to Etowah River Campground
Good fishing on the Etowah and not many people go so it's nice and quite


----------

